# Asis - exotisches Girl im Zimmer (52x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (2 März 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*​ 
_*präsentiert*_​ 
*Asis*​ 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## bluebox (3 März 2009)

wau, danke.


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 März 2009)

Sexy Girl.


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2009)

für die Hübsche.


----------



## ChuckYaeger (4 März 2009)

Spitze!:thumbup:


----------



## romanderl (4 März 2009)

du hast die haare schön


----------



## rob (1 Mai 2009)

danke für die süsse schokolade! ;-)


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2011)

bluebox schrieb:


> wau, danke.



wau ist gut - die Frisurvorlage stammt bestimmt vom Pudel ab


----------



## raffi1975 (31 Jan. 2011)

da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen, :drip: süss


----------



## laberrhababer (11 Feb. 2011)

Bitte mehr davon :drip:


----------



## celebo (26 Feb. 2011)

hammer!


----------



## rob (1 März 2011)

schoki!


----------



## Padderson (8 Apr. 2011)

richtig lecker die Kleine :thumbup:


----------



## fresh-prince (9 Apr. 2011)

danke


----------



## wertung (9 Apr. 2011)

Nice


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Apr. 2011)

Ein sexy Körper hat die Süße.


----------



## mike2556 (13 Apr. 2011)

Super Fotos! :thumbup:


----------

